# Malificent Mids



## bergera (Aug 7, 2019)

Figured this will probably be an always on pedal for me, so I had my son do some drawing on it, and pick out the knobs.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Aug 7, 2019)

This is one of the better finishes I've seen (or at least, that I enjoy).  Make sure to hit it with clear coat. Nice.


----------



## bergera (Aug 7, 2019)

yup I hit it with clear coat and then baked in a toaster oven at just over 200F for 20mins or so. It did dull out the colors a bit, but it'll keep which is the important part.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 7, 2019)

That looks SO cool.  Always cool to have that personal touch, but too be honest if you hadn't mentioned your son I'd have just thought were being really angular and creative.  I'd rock that in a heartbeat


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 8, 2019)

Very nice work.


----------



## thedwest (Aug 8, 2019)

That's great! My daughter's did the same thing, with paint pens, on the Arkaim Fuzz I built. Luckily, it turned out to be one of my favorite fuzz pedals because I have no intention of taking that off my board.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 8, 2019)

A great way to build some personal value into your pedals!


----------

